# Switch from Android to iPhone 7



## grubjpeg (Nov 2, 2016)

The battery of my old HTC One M7 drains very quickly and this annoys sometimes. So I moved to iPhone 7 Plus. The screen is bigger and battery are more durable. 

My question is how to move personal data such as contacts and text messages to iPhone? I am stuck on that. Please share you tips in here. appreciated.


----------



## Anlaaios1 (Nov 5, 2016)

grubjpeg said:


> The battery of my old HTC One M7 drains very quickly and this annoys sometimes. So I moved to iPhone 7 Plus. The screen is bigger and battery are more durable.
> 
> My question is how to move personal data such as contacts and text messages to iPhone? I am stuck on that. Please share you tips in here. appreciated.


You know the contacts can be synced by Goolge Gmail from Android to your iPhone, but messages transfer, there I give two method to transfer messages from Android to your iPhone.

Method 1: You can convert your Android messages to iPhone format, you need iSMS2droid.
Open iSMS2droid and tap on 'Select iPhone SMS Database'_._ It will ask you to search for your iOS messages backup file. Locate and choose the _3d0d7e5fb2ce288813306e4d4636395e047a3d28_ file.

Method 2: Try backup&restore app.
After the conversion, you will need another app help restore it into your Android phone. Download SMS Backup & Restore. Open it and tap on *Restore* and it will direct you to the file directory where the converted files are. Tap *OK*.

Hope my answer helps!


----------



## grubjpeg (Nov 2, 2016)

Anlaaios1, I didn't use Gmail so i can sync contacts with it.


----------



## Shehab (Aug 21, 2017)

Nice share Anlaaios1, It's the easiest way to do that with a phone transfer tool, no much work involved. just transfer data from Android to iOS with a few clicks. Here is a simple tutorial on how to transfer text messages from android to iPhone. This is the tool I used, you can also have a try for it., easy to use.


----------



## ruihuo (Aug 21, 2017)

grubjpeg said:


> Anlaaios1, I didn't use Gmail so i can sync contacts with it.


If you don't use Gmail, you can't transfer contacts and text mesages from your old HTC One M7 to iPhone 7 Plus for free. Therefore, you need to ask help from pro mobile phone transfer tool, which can help you transfer data between mobile phones, no matter what OS they are running on. It's easy, but not free.


----------



## pacifico (May 13, 2017)

I waiting for galaxy note 8


----------



## EthanStark (Aug 21, 2017)

You probably heard or tried Move to iOS app, which is the official method suggested by Apple to transfer data from other devices to iPhone. Also, there are a lot of folks writing tutorials and reviews about the app. The truth is that you can transfer a few types of data such as contacts, photos, music , videos, ebooks. But text messages is not in that list. Here is a screenshot for supported data transfer from Apple. So it is totally a waste of time to try it out.
Move to iOS app
If you checked the introduction page of Move to iOS app, you will find there are many limitations on using it. The iPhone should be powered by iOS 9 or later; Wi-Fi network is a must. So for me, Phone Transfer is a more convenient way for data transfer from Android to iPhone.
Phone Transfer is an amazing desktop app that aims to provide the easiest solution to help end users switch from one mobile phone to another. For the case above, it will take me days to complete the transfer manually. But with this wonderful app, the whole transfer can be done in minutes with a bunch of mouse clicks. What's more, it's capable of transferring a set of files and content between different smartphones, including sms, contacts, photos, music, videos, call logs and apps.
Supported Android Phones: Samsung Galaxy S7/S6/S5/S4, HTC One M10/M9/M8/M7, Motorola X/G/E, LG G5/G4/G3/V10, Sony Xperia Z5/Z4/Z3, Huawei Mate 8/7/, ZTE, Oppo Find 7 and many more.
Supported iPhone Models: iPhone 7 Plus/7/SE/6S Plus/6/5S/5C/5/4S/4/3GS

Ethan Stark.
cloudappsportal


----------



## Sally Wallace (Sep 11, 2017)

Use Gmail or google drive and there are many apps available that help to share data quickly.


----------

